# U have left Hoofprints in my heart



## Iluvjunior

awww its okay like i said in the last one i'll make you a slideshow or collage?


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh dear, I'm so sorry he is gone. RIP Jiffers you are a beautiful boy.


----------



## kim_angel

I'm sitting here crying after reading your post. I am so sorry. He really loved you... and I am sure he still does in heaven.

*big hug*


----------



## jiffers328

i miss him so much i had a dream about him last night and now i cant stop balling my eyes out


----------



## Iluvjunior

it'll get better in time he'll always be your first horse so dont forget about him but don't block out other horses who will try to win your heart they'll alwyas be a big chunk of your heart that jiffers belongs too


----------



## Brighteyes

I really sorry about this...truely. When I lost a pet, this made me feel better. It's an old story that my mom read to me...

"Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. Your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together...."


----------



## jiffers328

iluvjunior-thanks that would mean so much to me

thank you everyone for your support..i know u guys share the love for horses like i do and u understand how much the mean to you..it feels like a part of me is missing


----------



## Iluvjunior

okay if you send me pics slideshows i do better so that would probably be easier it would be better than the collage


----------



## jiffers328

thank you ill get the pics up soon


----------



## Iluvjunior

okay no hurry


----------



## Moxie

I cried when I read your post.


Here is the pic I told you I would do:


----------



## jiffers328

thank you soo much i absoulutly love it
also in my tech class today, we have photoshop on those computers and i was messing around on it..ill post what i created tomorrow:0


----------



## katieandduke

i cried when i read this post and when i read your message you sent me... i what some people call a tender heart instead of a hard heart.... i am currently researching animals going to heaven because it has made me start wondering but when i get some info ill post it up in a new thread to see what others think... allie i know jiffers is there with you right now and the picture of him with wings proves it! he is an angel! may god bless and i love you both!


----------



## english_rider144

That made me cry. I'm sooo sorry for your loss hun!


----------



## VanillaBean

That made me cry. alot. soon i will have to go through the same thing with my little mare Jersey Girl...its so sad


----------



## Chuckface

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## IheartPheobe

I'm so sorry for your loss. Jiffers'll always be your first horse and you'll probably miss him.. but other horses will come along and he'd of wanted you to be happy.


----------



## Stacymcw

Take a look at what this company I work for does. They can make a diamond from your horses tail hairs. You could have the diamond then placed into a pendant. It's amazing way to memorialize your memories, and have part of your horse with you for a lifetime.


----------



## Tayz

That is so sad :'(
I'm sorry for your loss.
What happened? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Fogged-In

I am so sorry.. I am crying too because July 11th I have to put my Fin down. He has melanoma and we havent been able to control it. So it is an awful disease that is uncontrolable  I HATE IT!

So I feel your pain...


----------



## jiffers328

i am so sorry to hear that!! i will definitly keep u in my prayers!

Jiff had laminitis(idk how to spell it) in 3feet, and we finally got it under control after 4months, but then he coliced, and we tryed everything for him. there wasnt anything to do to save him): rest in peace my gentle giant!


----------



## katieandduke

Fogged-In said:


> I am so sorry.. I am crying too because July 11th I have to put my Fin down. He has melanoma and we havent been able to control it. So it is an awful disease that is uncontrolable  I HATE IT!
> 
> So I feel your pain...




I am so sorry!but just know that he will not be in pain anymore and will be up there in horsey heaven watching over you  you and your family is in my prayers.may god bless!


----------



## Fogged-In

katieandduke said:


> I am so sorry!but just know that he will not be in pain anymore and will be up there in horsey heaven watching over you  you and your family is in my prayers.may god bless!


 
Thank you.. It means a lot


----------



## GallopingX3

I know what anyone says won't make the pain go away. I had to put down my 30 year old Icelandic mare on April 3. 3 months later she is on my mind everyday. However, the tears will stop and the thoughts you have of your horse will only lead to a smile on your face. I am sorry about your loss. Nothing hurts more than losing a best friend.


----------



## reining girl

i cant stop crying. Thats what i did when we put my dog cisco down, it has been almost a year and i still cry and cry.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony

Aww,
I am so sorry to hear that, I truely am.
I am sitting here crying my eyes out now, literally.
I hope you are ok.

R.I.P Jiffers x


----------



## angie22d

i dont know how you would handle that i would be so crushed if i lost my baby girl she is my world see i cant have kids so i think as horses as my children and if i lost her i would be lost forever but i am so sorry for your loss sweety i feel your pain... now i have to rewrite my paper for school the ink is smeared from me crying if you need to talk just im me ok


----------



## Cally51

I;m so sorry to hear about your loss. I know the emotions your going thru having lost my 28 year old Mare last year. You have to think of all the fond memories that Jiffers gave you and with time your heart won't be so heavy. All the best to you.


----------

